# USA: Sammelklage gegen Mobilfunk-Carrier



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2008)

http://www.rcrnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080417/FREE/164132956/1012


> A class-action lawsuit filed against Alltel Corp. accuses the regional mobile-phone carrier of adding unauthorized charges on subscribers’ monthly bills.
> 
> The suit focuses on the relationships between Alltel and third-party mobile content providers and billing aggregators such as m-Qube Inc., a unit of VeriSign Inc.
> 
> “Alltel has for years been systematically, repeatedly and without authorization, billing its customers for purchases and services not agreed to by those customers,” the suit states. “Alltel and third-party service providers have, on information and belief, profited significantly through this practice.”


Quelle: RCR Wireless News, 17.4.08


----------



## Antiscammer (30 April 2008)

*AW: USA: Sammelklage gegen Mobilfunk-Carrier*

Das wird teuer, wenn die Klage gewonnen wird (und anscheinend ist die Beweislage gut). Bei solchen Sammelklagen in den USA geht es i.d.R. sofort um Millionen von Dollar.

In den USA zeichnet sich die Justiz dadurch aus, dass manchmal lange, sehr lange zugeschaut wird.

*Wenn* dann aber zugeschlagen wird - dann gibt es kein "Dududu! Mach das bloß nicht nochmal!" wie bei uns in Deutschland.
Dann wird richtig reingehauen, und es wird dann aber richtig unangenehm.

Mir fallen da spontan mehrere Namen deutscher Verbindungsnetzbetreiber und Mehrwertgangster ein, denen ich ebenfalls mal so eine Sammelklage an den Hals wünschen würde, aber nach deutschem Recht geht das nicht.

Ich hab auch noch nie von einem deutschen Spammer gehört, der etwa festenommen worden wäre (und wenn, dann nicht wegen Spam).
Aber in den USA gibts das, siehe z.B. Soloway u.a.


----------



## greengrow (3 Juni 2008)

> The Associated Press: AT&T settles suit over 3rd-party cell phone fees
> *AT&T settles suit over 3rd-party cell phone fees*
> 
> Edelson's firm has filed similar suits against Verizon Wireless, Sprint Nextel Corp. and T-Mobile USA.


'AT&T did not admit wrongdoing.'

:-D


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: USA: Sammelklage gegen Mobilfunk-Carrier*

Cell Phone Carrier Settles Lawsuit


----------

